# Pb the gimp : X11



## ganon (18 Septembre 2005)

J'ai depuis quelques jours telechargé the gimp mais imposible de le lancer il me demande systematiquement : "Where is X11.app ?"

et don ne lance rien je ne comprend pas pouvez vous m'aider ?


----------



## bobby001 (18 Septembre 2005)

Il faut installer le composant X11 qui est une sorte d'émulateur qui permet de faire tourner certains programme Linux PPC sous mac OSX en gros. Pour l'installer je pense qu'il suffit de prendre son CD libré avec la machine, mais je n'en sais pas plus, je suis récent switcher et j'ai réinstaller le système une fois le PC déballé : et là il suffisait de cocher une case pour qu'il l'installe.

Je laisse faire les experts.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Septembre 2005)

Il faut que tu installe X11 .


----------



## elKBron (18 Septembre 2005)

tu ouvres ton dvd d install mac os x. dedans tu trouveras un fichier "optional installs.mpkg". tu ouvres, tu cliques sur continuer jusqu a ce que tu tombes sur une arborescence. au sein de celle ci dans "applications", tu cocheras "X11". et tu termines ton installation. voila.


----------



## Yoop (18 Septembre 2005)

fais une recherche dans le forum et tu trouvera pleins de reponses!
J'ai eu le meme probleme il y a 2-3 semaines et ct tout con! Fallez le savoir


----------

